# #42 CLOSED -KNITTED OR CROCHET BOOK COVER WITH JEANNE



## Designer1234

Welcome to #42 WORKSHOP - LEARN TO MAKE A KNITTED OR CROCHET BOOK COVER WITH JEANNE.
===========================

WORKSHOP GUIDELINES -- IT IS IMPORTANT YOU READ THIS BEFORE YOU START THE WORKSHOP!

===========================
PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

*Please post "I'm In" to join this workshop- once I have counted you into the student count, I will delete your post*.

If you are reading this you are now in the workshop. We ask that even if you don't take part in the discussion that you sign in so that we might get an idea of how many are actually working on the project.

#1- Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section and if you have posted here. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe to the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#2 PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way.

If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#3 Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teacher's answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#4 Please don't give individual links to the workshops - we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html\

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a day or two,in order to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

The workshop information will be posted later tonight or early tomorrow morning (Starting day) and the teacher (Jeanne ) will be here to answer your questions. Please do not hesitate to let her know how you are doing and ask questions. That is what makes the workshops successful. Your questions are welcomed and quite possibly others are asking the same questions and would receive the answer from the Teacher.

Welcome to you all, and welcome to your Teacher Jeanne


----------



## Jeannne

*HERE WE GO! JEANNIE HERE*

First Post Overview: Acquire a notebook or book with pages that will be removed, find the yarn to be used in 3 to 4 colors that are coordinated with the same values and weight. Establish the gauge. Collect knit and purl patterns that are favorites or a challenge.

To begin this project, you will need to gather materials and ideas.

First: you will need some kind of a book with stiff covers, with a spine that is at least 1 inch wide. A three-ring notebook with a hard cover is ideal. I prefer the smaller size, about nine inches by eight inches; however, this size does not have as many options for paper and pocket inserts. If you want to keep your working patterns in a clear plastic three-ring pocket, you will want to use the more common school notebook size that holds 8 1/2 by 11 inches paper.

An old book, with stiff covers and a wide spine can also be used, although you wont have the versatility of the snap rings and the inside metal spine that can hold a useful magnetic bar. If you are using a book, take a sharp utility knife and remove all the pages, leaving the shell of the book. This will be easier if you choose a book where the pages are separate from the spine. In the photo you can see where a ruler can be inserted in the space between the spine and the pages. To remove the pages, you only have to use a craft blade to cut the fold of the end paper and first/last page. Some books have the pages glued to the spine. It is more difficult to separate the cover from the pages because you must pull the pages out, which is difficult and leaves a rough surface. I suggest you opt for a notebook, or a book with the open spine.

Second: Look through your left-over yarns, and choose three or four (or more) yarns that are about the same weight, in colors that coordinate. If you find yourself wanting to use different yarns in varying weights just be aware that this will require new gauges to be established for the size of needles and number of cast-ons when you change yarns. If you dont mind this extra bother, feel free to use favorites, even if they are different. (I would not recommend the finer yarns for the covers.)

_How much yarn you will need is not too much of an issue. If you want your outside covers to be the same yarn on the outside front and back covers, you will need more of that yarn, of course. If you are okay with ending a color and starting a new one at random, how much wont matter. If you knit already, you probably can determine how far you will go with left-overs. If you are a new knitter and have a definite color scheme in mind, ask for help, or buy inexpensive yarn if you are not sure about quantity_.

Third: *Determine how many cast-on stitches you will need to result in a knitted piece that is as wide as the front (or back) of the cover of your book. It took me four trials before I settled on 36 cast-on stitches, using a # 7 needle, for the yarn I had chosen for the cover*.

Fourth: Think about what stitches you want to use when you knit. A cover that is all stockinette, or garter stitch, will be fine, and fast. But this is an opportunity to explore variations on the knit and purl stitches. Try something different!

http://www.9-stitches.com/category/free/

Look through books and patterns, if you have the time. Experienced knitters may want to chart an original pattern on graph paper for knitters. Find the print-out graph paper here:

http://crochet.about.com/od/free-graph-paper/ig/free-printable-graph-paper/free-knitters-graph-paper-2.htm

Fifth: Optional, but strongly recommended

Have on hand some thin, knit fabric, such as that used for T shirts. In fact, you can use an old T shirt. If you are particular, use a color that coordinates with your yarn.
Put your book down on the table, open it so that it is laying flat, with inside covers and spine exposed. You will need enough knit fabric for two layers under the book, plus a generous seam allowance all around the perimeter.

_After you complete these steps, the rest of the project will be a snap! The more you explore options, the more you will find ideas forming in your mind as to what you want your book to look like_.

For those of you who are going to crochet, or sew, these directions should give you a general idea of how we are going to proceed. I do not crochet, but I believe that it should be fairly easy to adapt the instructions for crochet.

_If you are sewing, Ill have specific directions for you in future posts. You will want to go through your fabric, and collect some quilting and/or applique ideas. This is a chance to use any left-over quilting blocks or scraps that you saved from past projects_.

Please let me know if you have other questions!

Jeanne


----------



## Jeannne

crispie said:


> Just FYI, the website "the making spot" seems to be closed.


Thanks for pointing this out. I'll edit the link out.
Jeanne

*Jeannie - Designer here I am able to delete anything on this site so just deleted that link for you. If you need anything else removed or added to a post please email me or post it here as I will drop around each day. Designer1234*


----------



## RIO

..I am in California, what is the time difference in the starting of this class??? I want to be able to log on when everything starts and be "in" class....

Thanks
Rio

*Designer here*: All the information will be posted and you are all able to work at your own time. read from page one each day so that you will be able to make sure you have all the information. Sometimes there are changes and it is good to check that out -- We have people from all over the world and different time zones so the information is put here and the teacher comes in during the day to answer questions. Designer


----------



## Designer1234

*There are now 45 signed in students in this workshop*.


----------



## Justme

I really want to do this class. When does it start?

You are in the workshop now- read Jeanne's information and gather your 'stuff' Jeanne will be posting how to get started once you all have your supplies.


----------



## Lurker 2

Janden said:


> It is amazing -- We have teachers from the UK, Australia, New Zealand, Canada, US and we really don't have a problem. We start off approximately the same time and all work when we are awake! The teachers post the information, the students post questions whenever they are able, the teacher answers when she is up and awake. never has caused a problem as everyone is so nice here on the workshops.
> 
> _*Just a reminder - because of this situation, it is a good idea as the class progresses to go back and read from the beginning every day as sometimes changes are discussed and there is lots of information posted which can be missed. Don't forget to ask questions - and if you are having difficulty ASK THE TEACHER FOR HELP- She is not there face to face and so it is important we all communicate our problems or our successes*_.  Julie, who answered this is one of our teachers from New Zealand -and will be teaching again.


----------



## Designer1234

buttons said:


> I'm in, but like I said I have to wait as I'm on the road. So now what do I do?


you read and follow the information.


----------



## ManyClouds

Hi Jeanne,
I'm just getting things together for the workshop, and trying to sort out a pattern stitch I want to use for the book cover. I was wondering what the name of the stitch on your book cover is called?

Many thanks.


----------



## Sunshine 333

I don't understand the sewing? Do you mean I am required to cover the folder? If so, do I cover inside and outside?


----------



## chris kelly

Sunshine 333 said:


> I don't understand the sewing? Do you mean I am required to cover the folder? If so, do I cover inside and outside?


I'm confused about that too.


----------



## Jeannne

Sunshine 333 said:


> I don't understand the sewing? Do you mean I am required to cover the folder? If so, do I cover inside and outside?


The book covers can be knitted, crocheted OR sewn. The first books I made had sewn quilted covers, inside and out. A knitted cover, at least on the insides, is better for knitting notions, because so many items can be stored just by weaving them through the knitted fabric - no need for pockets!
I will be suggesting a lining sewn from a thin t shirt fabric if your covering is knitted or crocheted, but this is optional. More on that later.

Jeanne


----------



## Jeannne

"Hi Jeanne,
I'm just getting things together for the workshop, and trying to sort out a pattern stitch I want to use for the book cover. I was wondering what the name of the stitch on your book cover is called?"

When I made this book, it was just an experiment, so I didn't write anything down, but I'm pretty sure that this is the double moss stitch, which is super easy:

*knit 2, purl 2* for rows one and two,
*purl 2, knit 2* for rows three and four
then repeat

The back cover is a basket stitch; the pocket added later on hides this attractive stitch. It's a bit more involved. Let me know if you want directions for this one too.

Jeanne


----------



## pilotskeemsmom

Almost finished gathering supplies and deciding what stitches I want to use.
deborah


----------



## Jeannne

*Second Post: The Outside Covers*
Please note: *The following directions are given for knitters, in the interest of keeping things simple. 
If you are sewing, skip to the bottom of the post*.

_So, you have your book and your yarn. You have established a gauge and you know how many stitches to cast on, in order to knit (or crochet) the cover for your book.
(Look at your gauge sample and count the number of stitches in one inch, then multiply that by the number of inches in the width of your cover.)_

You have decided to do a simple stockinette or garter stitch, or you have collected a few patterns that you want to try. If you are doing a pattern, you will need to know how many stitches are in the pattern repeat, so that your cast on stitches will come out even. I like to add two extra stitches at the beginning and at the end of each row, for a border.

*Heres a link to help you calculate how many stitches you will use: 
http://laylock.org/sts/#*

I like to add two extra stitches at the beginning and at the end of each row, for a border.

_Your goal is to knit or crochet an area with the same dimensions as the front and back covers and the spine, either as three separate pieces or one continuous piece that covers all three parts of the book cover. I worked my covers from the bottom edge up, but one could choose to work from side to side_.

I knitted three separate outside cover pieces - two outsides, and a separate piece for the spine because I wanted to learn how to cable, and I thought that the spine would be the right size to experiment with that technique.

As an alternative, you could knit the outside front, spine, and back all in one piece, which means that you will want to find the number of cast-on stitches for this continuous measurement

_If you are sewing your book[/u], you should prepare your fabric with appliqué, quilting, or any other kind of embellishments you wish to place on your cover(s). Prepare a piece of fabric that is larger than what you anticipate will be needed. It will be helpful to place your open book on the fabric and trace around the edges with chalk, to determine placement of designs. Allow for plenty of excess around the outline of your cover(s) for seam allowances.

*Finally, everyone, put together a collection of the notions that you plan to store in your book, in preparation for the inside covers*._


----------



## Jeannne

For those of you who are sewing your book covers, I am posting some pictures that might help you think about possibilities.


----------



## ManyClouds

Jeannne said:


> "Hi Jeanne,
> I'm just getting things together for the workshop, and trying to sort out a pattern stitch I want to use for the book cover. I was wondering what the name of the stitch on your book cover is called?"
> 
> *When I made this book, it was just an experiment, so I didn't write anything down, but I'm pretty sure that this is the double moss stitch, which is super easy:
> 
> *knit 2, purl 2* for rows one and two,
> *purl 2, knit 2* for rows three and four
> then repeat
> 
> The back cover is a basket stitch; the pocket added later on hides this attractive stitch. It's a bit more involved. Let me know if you want directions for this one too*.
> 
> Jeanne


Thank you.


----------



## Pamela F

I'd like to be in. I'm a bit of a slow coach though! Lol.

I've a piece of experimental knitting on the go, it isn't big enough to cover, but am I right in thinking I could either pick up stitches and add extra width/length or sew extra knitting to original piece?

This is right up my street! Thank you xxx


----------



## Jeannne

Revan said:


> I have a binder that has a pocket on the inside, will this work?
> 
> I don't sew so do not have t-shirt material, although it is optional, but highly recommended.


*Your binder with the inside pocket will work just fine, although you will be covering up this pocket. If you decide that you want a pocket in the same place, this will be addressed later on*.

_Non-sewers should not fuss about the t-shirt material. I am a firm believer in going with what you've got. In no way will this jeopardize the project_!

Jeanne


----------



## Jeannne

Pamela F said:


> I'd like to be in. I'm a bit of a slow coach though! Lol.
> 
> I've a piece of experimental knitting on the go, it isn't big enough to cover, but am I right in thinking I could either pick up stitches and add extra width/length or sew extra knitting to original piece?
> 
> This is right up my street! Thank you xxx


*This is a great project to use up some of those trials that didn't work out, for whatever reason. A"free-for all" approach will most probably end up as a very unique "book"! Go for it*!

Jeanne


----------



## Jeannne

Revan said:


> I once made a nice picture album with material, batting, and ribbon to tie the binder together. I used hot glue to glue all the material down, is this what you mean when using material?


It's too early to think about this. I will write about putting the book together after the preparation of covers is complete. Then, when the time comes, you can do whatever works best for you.

Jeanne


----------



## Revan

I need to finish some Christmas gifts for out of country before I can attempt this project, but want to do it.

I was wondering if I could make my book cover for my granddaughters' for school? I am open to suggestions if this what I will go with, if not I will make the one you made. I think it is a novel idea and wonderful so you know where everything is located in one place.

Thank you your time in helping us and teaching this great class, and a thank you to Shirley for offering us these classes.


----------



## Baba masha

Done the back spine, done the inside back cover, working on the inside front cover. Loving it. So happy. Thank you Jeanne


----------



## kljw5559

I'm in


----------



## Jeannne

I've finished the front covers for my book. This time I chose to knit from side to side and I used the opportunity to practice knitting continental style, which is why the stitches are pretty irregular. There are a few more cast-on stitches than needed, so that end is rather generous. When I decided to switch to a pattern, the gauge became more than a bit off kilter. This doesn't bother me in the least; it's not like fitting a sweater! 

This is not a project for perfection!

Next step is to knit the inside covers. The post follows.

Jeanne


----------



## Jeannne

*Third Post: The Inside Covers*

_Now you will knit or crochet the inside covers of your book.

If you are using a ring notebook these two pieces must be two separate pieces, but you will not need to take into account any stitches for the spine (because of the metal bar).

If you are using a book, you can make this all one piece, if you wish_.

_From experience, I suggest that the inside covers be a simple stockinette or garter stitch, or a more dense stitch pattern. This will give a firm background for the pockets which will be applied after the book has been covered_.

_If you are sewing, this is the most time consuming step_.

You need to know what notions you want to store, and how you will do this. It will be helpful to trace your open book onto paper, and move your notions around to see how they will best fit into the space. The idea is that the pockets, ties, etc. are sewn on the fabric before the cover is cut to size.

Begin by tracing each cover onto paper. Add an extra inch along the spine edge, to both inside covers. Then work within that area, excluding the extra allowance for the spine, to plan and sew down the pockets. *If you need more help on this step, I think that it might be more efficient if you ask questions and I will answer*. Experienced sewers will most probably understand what to do, but Im not sure what kind of help others will need.

_See the pictures for ideas on how to carry out this step.

The nice thing about sewing is that once you spend time planning and sewing down your pockets, your book is almost done_!


----------



## joyseeker

I'm in...and so looking forward to this!


----------



## Pat FP

I'm in this will be great for my travel watercolor journal


----------



## Jeannne

Fourth Post: Make a Lining

_Before the book is assembled, I strongly recommend that you make a fabric lining (an undercover) to enclose the covers_. *It keeps the knitted fabric from slipping around on the vinyl notebook and shiny book covers and I think that it makes the knitting look richer*.

The lining is not going to show, unless you have used an openwork pattern. It needs to be cut from a lightweight knit. You might use an old t shirt[/u].

_Spread out the knit fabric in a double layer, place your open book on it, and trace around the book with chalk or a fabric marker. Remove the book, pin the layers together, and machine stitch around the outline of the book on the marked line_.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn

I'm in.


----------



## Jeannne

Fifth Post: *Assemble the covers*

Now that the book is enclosed in a lining, it is time to assemble the covers!

_If you knitted your outside front, spine, and back in separate pieces, join them together now_.

_If you are using a book, bring the raw edges of the lining together with a simple overhand stitch. If you are using a notebook with a bar down the inside spine, you will be able to bring the cut lining edges together with a needle and thread by passing the needle back and forth under the bar_.

Using pins along the edges, join the outside pieces to the inside pieces, with the book cover between the layers. The lining fabric will make it easier to pin and hold the knitted pieces firmly together. Using a tapestry needle and matching yarn, go all around the outside perimeter of the book with a neat stitch of your choice to join the outside and inside covers.

_If you are using a notebook, join the inside cover spine edges, using yarn and a needle passed under the bar_.

*If you are sewing, you will use the same directions given for making the lining*.

Place the inside covers, right side down, to line up with the outside cover. (You are doing right sides together). Allow the extra fabric along the spine to overlap, but do not include this extra fabric in the machine stitching.

Before trimming the seam allowance and turning the covers right side out, bend the book covers back and try putting the book covers into the pockets formed to make sure that they will go in easily, but fit closely. Dont forget that the seam allowances on the inside will take up some space. Make any adjustments now. 
When you are sure that the covers fit, trim the seam allowances and turn the covers right sides out. Bend the book covers back and insert them into the pockets. You may have to remove a few stitches close to the spine to get the covers inside, because woven fabric is not stretchy. Once the book is enclosed, trim off excess fabric along the spine and turn under the raw edges. Use a ladder stitch to bring the edges together. Pass the needle under the metal bar if you are covering a notebook.

Your sewn book is finished!

*Knitters will be adding pockets and decorations to complete the project*.


----------



## Designer1234

Jeanne - this class is coming along so well! Good job and I know you will all have fun with your finished book cover. I am hoping to start mine tomorrow. Shirley (Designer1234)


----------



## lisa3

I'm hoping to get all my stuff tomorrow and finish it quickly.. love that it will all be here and can go at my own pace..


----------



## Lurker 2

lisa3 said:


> I'm hoping to get all my stuff tomorrow and finish it quickly.. love that it will all be here and can go at my own pace..


That is what is so neat about the workshops- I am still hunting for my ring binder which I am hoping I did not rubbish! the ones I have have zips- pockets- and slots that make them unsuitable. Also need to check out what yarn to use- am working on preparing for my own workshop in the new year currently.
As this is a watched topic it will always be there as long as we have KP!


----------



## Diane D

looking for a crochet option?


----------



## tmlester

Hoping to get started next week...it looks so fun, and easy to put together...at least so far!


----------



## Revan

Jeanne,

What if you don't own a sewing machine to stitch the inside lining? Thank you.


----------



## Jeannne

Diane D said:


> looking for a crochet option?


Diane - anything that is knitted can be crocheted. Just follow the basic instructions, and substitute "crochet" whenever you read "knit". Try it!

Jeanne


----------



## Jeannne

What if you don't own a sewing machine to stitch the inside lining? Thank you.[/quote]

You may have missed this, as it was part of the description above a photo:

"If you dont sew, please dont panic and give up the project! Im thinking that you could glue a lining to the outside and the inside covers, and trim it very closely to the edges with a scissors. I havent tried this, but it should work. Or - just skip the lining."

Jeanne


----------



## Revan

Thank you so much Jeanne, I will do as you suggested, it will be OK. I have an idea. I have still not begun, but will soon. I have the binder and the yarn, and a pattern in mind to use.

Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Lurker 2

I am at the point of having worked one rectangle, on the diagonal, and having found an elderly 't' shirt have that cut- just need to clear the ironing board so I can iron it. As I am working with an old 'ring' binder, I am wondering if there are any pointers you have for that- it looks like I would have to slice the 't' shirt material not in the middle. Also I have PM'd you about something, but you have not opened it- I would be grateful if you could check that, please!


----------



## Baba masha

I used various yarns from my stash. I used some of my favourite knit stitches. I crotched a border around the outside rim of my covered file. I am now looking forward to the instructions for the pockets for the inside of my file.

I love this project. Thank you Jeanne.


----------



## Phylbert

Very Beautiful Baba masha!


----------



## Baba masha

Phylbert said:


> Very Beautiful Baba masha!


Thank you very much Phylbert, I appreciate your comment very much.


----------



## lisa3

You are exceptionally talented!I love it, I hope that mine turns out half as good..


----------



## Revan

Beautiful job Baba!


----------



## Jeannne

Sixth Post: Adding inside pockets and embellishments to the covers

I intended my book to hold only those notions that I would need while working on a specific project. Some of you may be more ambitious, and want to use your book to store all of your tools. Whatever your plans, here are some suggestions, with photos to aid the text:

_Gather your notions. Experiment with placement.
Many items, such as needles and crochet hooks, can be woven and stored through the knitted stitches. Other notions can be stored on safety pins and notebook rings that are easily placed through your stitches, then closed. I discovered that a folding clip, one handle sewn to the backing, would hold my little wooden ruler. Some items require pockets. Its easy to knit up a few squares or rectangles, move them around to try different configurations, and attach them by sewing around the edges with yarn and a needle.

Heres a suggestion for sewing on pockets: put your threaded needle into the knitted fabric at a distance from where you actually want to begin to sew, and leave a long tail as you go under the knitting to your beginning point. You can make a small knot by pulling up your first stitch almost tight, and then putting the needle through the formed loop before pulling the thread taut. At your finish point, make another small knot, and pass your needle under the knitted fabric to a point beyond your last stitch. Pull on these floating ends that show to create some tension, then clip closely. The ends should disappear under the knitted fabric. By using this method, a visible knot is avoided.

A word about scissors: I think that I have finally found a way that holds the scissors securely, and also allows the scissors to be removed efficiently. You can see in the photo that I attached a loop at the top of the book and made it long enough to slip through one of the handles of the scissors. Pull the loop down and around a button sewn to a small pocket that protects the tip. The scissors should stay, even if the book goes upside down!

*As for your cover, let yourself go*! On this book the leaves are knitted; they are a little lumpy because I was using needles too small for the yarn, and making up the leaf as I went. I used tapestry wool to embroider the flowers free hand, which was faster than trying to find a flower pattern. This is a good example of another occasion to use the long tail method to hide knots.

Im sorry that I dont have specific directions for the flowers that you see on the sewing book that introduced this workshop. I knitted the flowers long before I had the idea for the book, and I found them in my collection of have to try this projects that never were completed. I used them because they were big enough to cover up a mistake with the cover pattern when I lost track of my count. I can tell you that they were adapted from the book Noni Flowers by Nora J. Bellows. I found that I didnt have the patience, the knitting skills, or enough specialty yarn in my stash to make these exquisite blooms by following the patterns precisely. So I improvised. You can do the same with any flower pattern.

Here are many links to pretty flower patterns if you wish to knit flower appliqués.
I suggest that you try one flower pattern, and then let yourself go and create your own blossoms.

http://www.squidoo.com/flowerknittingpatterns

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/flowers.php

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/6/9/1370763037408-big_petals.pdf

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/6/9/1370763037408-blue_flower___knitted.pdf

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/6/9/1370763037408-petals.pdf

http://mackandmabel.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/knitted-flower-tutorial.html

http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-flowers-pattern.pdf

http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/flower02k.htm

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Accessories/6-petal-flower

For other appliqué ideas: http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=6859

A link for a decorative braid, from Lurker 2 http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55806-1.html

If you have any other questions please ask!

My thanks goes to Designer1234 who facilitated this workshop. I have appreciated her advice and guidance during this new experience for me! I understand that she will be telling us how to share our pictures. Cant wait to see the results!

Jeanne_


----------



## Revan

Beautiful job Jeanne! Thank you so much for everything. :wink:


----------



## Baba masha

lisa3 said:


> You are exceptionally talented!I love it, I hope that mine turns out half as good..


Thanks ever so much lisa3. I'm sure yours will be wonderful. It is an amazing project to work on.


----------



## Baba masha

Jeannne said:


> Sixth Post: Adding inside pockets and embellishments to the covers
> 
> I intended my book to hold only those notions that I would need while working on a specific project. Some of you may be more ambitious, and want to use your book to store all of your tools. Whatever your plans, here are some suggestions, with photos to aid the text:
> 
> Gather your notions. Experiment with placement.
> Many items, such as needles and crochet hooks, can be woven and stored through the knitted stitches. Other notions can be stored on safety pins and notebook rings that are easily placed through your stitches, then closed. I discovered that a folding clip, one handle sewn to the backing, would hold my little wooden ruler. Some items require pockets. Its easy to knit up a few squares or rectangles, move them around to try different configurations, and attach them by sewing around the edges with yarn and a needle.
> 
> Heres a suggestion for sewing on pockets: put your threaded needle into the knitted fabric at a distance from where you actually want to begin to sew, and leave a long tail as you go under the knitting to your beginning point. You can make a small knot by pulling up your first stitch almost tight, and then putting the needle through the formed loop before pulling the thread taut. At your finish point, make another small knot, and pass your needle under the knitted fabric to a point beyond your last stitch. Pull on these floating ends that show to create some tension, then clip closely. The ends should disappear under the knitted fabric. By using this method, a visible knot is avoided.
> 
> A word about scissors: I think that I have finally found a way that holds the scissors securely, and also allows the scissors to be removed efficiently. You can see in the photo that I attached a loop at the top of the book and made it long enough to slip through one of the handles of the scissors. Pull the loop down and around a button sewn to a small pocket that protects the tip. The scissors should stay, even if the book goes upside down!
> 
> As for your cover, let yourself go! On this book the leaves are knitted; they are a little lumpy because I was using needles too small for the yarn, and making up the leaf as I went. I used tapestry wool to embroider the flowers free hand, which was faster than trying to find a flower pattern. This is a good example of another occasion to use the long tail method to hide knots.
> 
> Im sorry that I dont have specific directions for the flowers that you see on the sewing book that introduced this workshop. I knitted the flowers long before I had the idea for the book, and I found them in my collection of have to try this projects that never were completed. I used them because they were big enough to cover up a mistake with the cover pattern when I lost track of my count. I can tell you that they were adapted from the book Noni Flowers by Nora J. Bellows. I found that I didnt have the patience, the knitting skills, or enough specialty yarn in my stash to make these exquisite blooms by following the patterns precisely. So I improvised. You can do the same with any flower pattern.
> 
> Here are many links to pretty flower patterns if you wish to knit flower appliqués.
> I suggest that you try one flower pattern, and then let yourself go and create your own blossoms.
> 
> http://www.squidoo.com/flowerknittingpatterns
> 
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/flowers.php
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/6/9/1370763037408-big_petals.pdf
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/6/9/1370763037408-blue_flower___knitted.pdf
> 
> http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2013/6/9/1370763037408-petals.pdf
> 
> http://mackandmabel.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/knitted-flower-tutorial.html
> 
> http://www.deramores.com/media/deramores/pdf/knitted-flowers-pattern.pdf
> 
> http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/flower02k.htm
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Accessories/6-petal-flower
> 
> For other appliqué ideas: http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=6859
> 
> A link for a decorative braid, from Lurker 2 http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55806-1.html
> 
> If you have any other questions please ask!
> 
> My thanks goes to Design1234 who facilitated this workshop. I have appreciated her advice and guidance during this new experience for me! I understand that she will be telling us how to share our pictures. Cant wait to see the results!
> 
> Jeanne


Wow Jeanne, absolutely stunning. I love it. Thank you so very much for this amazing workshop.
BIG thanks to Designer1234 also.
Love & hugs. X


----------



## tmlester

Thanks so much Jeanne! I just started and have to stop for a while - a "knit job" has just come my way. Sets of hats, gloves and scarves for a couple of co-workers. I started yesterday and I'm almost done with the covers, and anticipate the rest being finished equally as quickly. This is a great idea and I'm looking forward to having my 'Project Book' as I'm thinking of it having a couple of friends for other WIPs


----------



## Platinum

Thank you Jeannne and Designer1234 for this marvellous workshop. Unfortunately I am way way behind because of other commitments but I will post a picture when I've finished. Platinum


----------



## Baba masha

My project so far.


----------



## jmai5421

Baba masha said:


> My project so far.


Beautiful job. I love all the stitches you used and the crocheted border.


----------



## Lurker 2

Baba masha said:


> My project so far.


As my German pen friend would say that is so fine! I am having to work on other projects, so this Workshop is on the back burner.


----------



## Baba masha

jmai5421 said:


> Beautiful job. I love all the stitches you used and the crocheted border.


Thank you jmai5421


----------



## Baba masha

Lurker 2 said:


> As my German pen friend would say that is so fine! I am having to work on other projects, so this Workshop is on the back burner.


Thank you Luker 2


----------



## chris kelly

Baba masha said:


> My project so far.


Such beautiful work. I love your stitches. I've finished my folder now, but it certainly is not as neat as I would have wished, as my 5 yr GD helped me. I will be starting another (neat & tidy) stash folder later.


----------



## Baba masha

chris kelly said:


> Such beautiful work. I love your stitches. I've finished my folder now, but it certainly is not as neat as I would have wished, as my 5 yr GD helped me. I will be starting another (neat & tidy) stash folder later.


Thank you Chris. I think it is wonderful that your GD helped you, precious times. That project will mean so much to you.


----------



## chris kelly

Baba masha said:


> Thank you Chris. I think it is wonderful that your GD helped you, precious times. That project will mean so much to you.


We decided between us that the craft folder would contain items belonging to the 6 generations of crafts-ladies in our family. Bone buttons and pineapple doilies from my GGM down to the wonderful help with the crochet from my GD, who is so very proud of our folder. I might fill it with goodies and give it to her once she grows up a bit.


----------



## Designer1234

*I just opened the PARADE OF BOOK COVERS FROM THE WORKSHOP WITH JEANNE at the following link in Pictures

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213357-1.html#4258363*

JEANNE would you mind posting the pictures from your last project and all the rest of you ladies are asked to post pictures of your work in process and finished book covers. The more pictures the better. If you don't finish the workshop before it closes, please if you do the workshop later, post pictures at the above link - we really want people to see what is accomplished in these great classes - taught by volunteer KP members.


----------



## Baba masha

chris kelly said:


> We decided between us that the craft folder would contain items belonging to the 6 generations of crafts-ladies in our family. Bone buttons and pineapple doilies from my GGM down to the wonderful help with the crochet from my GD, who is so very proud of our folder. I might fill it with goodies and give it to her once she grows up a bit.


Wow, I just LOVE that idea. Thank you for sharing. Your GD will cherish that forever and pass it down to the next generation.
What a lucky lady you are.

I think Jeanne should be very proud of herself for bringing such pleasure and joy to so many people. I thank God for the day I found KP.

Enjoy your folder. Love from Luton.x


----------



## Designer1234

I have put Jeanne's second book cover in the Parade and Baba Masha's work in progress. Please put any of your work in as well. Designer

*Parade link is http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213357-1.html#4258363*


----------



## Jeannne

Oops! One more post!

I thought that I should add a pocket on my back cover to hold paper for notes, pattern, etc. I quickly knit up a rectangle with this easy pattern:

On even numbered cast on stitches
row 1 *K 1, slip one purlwise*
row 2 purl
row 3 *slip one purlwise, K1*
row 4 purl
continue in pattern to desired size

I pinned and sewed on the pocket.
When I finished - I discovered that I had sewn the pocket on upside down! No chance to remove it and do it right because I had taken extra small stitches, just because I was enjoying the process of the needle going in and out...
Oh well!

The lesson is: check it twice before you sew!

Jeanne


----------



## crispie

Still looks good, Jeannne....perhaps sew on a "flap" like you have on envelopes to close it, with a loop that goes over a buttonhole. that way, things can go i but won't slip out. and it will look purposeful.


----------



## Revan

crispie said:


> Still looks good, Jeannne....perhaps sew on a "flap" like you have on envelopes to close it, with a loop that goes over a buttonhole. that way, things can go i but won't slip out. and it will look purposeful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Baba masha

I love the idea of a pocket on the back Jeanne. It will be so useful.

Thanks a million for this amazing workshop. I loved it. I love my end result. You are very talented.

Thank you.


----------



## chris kelly

How about putting another pocket over the top but sew it bottom up, closed from the bottom end and the opening will be in the middle, just like a pillow case; Only make it the same size as the one you've got there already. That way, anything you put into the pocket can be slipped in and under both flaps; therefore keeping all your items safely inside.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*- PLEASE REMEMBER TO PUT PICTURES OF YOUR WORK IN THE PARADE AT THE LINK SHOWN IN A PREVIOUS POST.

MANY THANKS TO THE TEACHER JEANNE AND ALL THE STUDENTS WHO HAVE JOINED IN WITH THIS WONDERFUL WORKSHOP.

YOu are welcome to read all the information here and copy and use it for your own information. Please do not copy and give to those not KP members.

 You won't be able to post as the workshop is locked as far as future posts are concerned, but you are welcome to refer to the information as it will be here permanently.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

